# Je me souviens II



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Another year has passed since ye crossed Rainbow bridge. (8yrs)Again I remember Mr Magoo and the love and joy of cats you brought me. Thank you for being my first cat. Sleep well Lil Man.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Ahh, what can one say? Some times of year are very weepy. I have several such anniversaries and no year passes that I'm not aware of them.


----------

